

Android overtakes iPhone - J3L2404
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/05/android-overtakes-apple-in-us-smartphone-market.ars

======
Tautology
Android OS is run on multiple phone while Iphone is just one phone, not a
great comparison.

